# New Project



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I have been building restoring a few mini bikes, sold a couple, traded....etc.

My new project is a very old Murray go cart.

I am in the first stages of restore.

Soon as I finish fabricating the brake system, and setting up the motor mounts and jack shaft , .I can prime, and paint.

Mostly I am building this for my wife, as she wants to ride in the field with it. My grand boys, and I , have our own machines to ride and she wants to play 

I admit, the cart doesn`t look like much right now...but it will, and soon. I will update pics as progress continues.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Great that you can get your wife to want to play along with the rest of you guys...doing with the family is always great.....OM


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

oldmiser said:


> Great that you can get your wife to want to play along with the rest of you guys...doing with the family is always great.....OM


Yeah you are right.

We got married as kids , 41 years ago, and we are still having fun.

I think people that play together...stay together


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Youse guys just have too much fun!!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

ha ha so cool my grand dad helped opening the first go-cart club in Berlin long long time ago they are so much fun to ride

you get that "Michael Schumacher" feeling in no time,with short to no space between the wheels and the seat

cant wait to see process pics and the end result and pleas a movie riding that "iron horse"

cheers


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

leon13 said:


> ha ha so cool my grand dad helped opening the first go-cart club in Berlin long long time ago they are so much fun to ride
> 
> you get that "Michael Schumacher" feeling in no time,with short to no space between the wheels and the seat
> 
> ...


Go-karts really are the most fun 
I've only had a go on them a few times, But theres a big adrenaline rush!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Individual said:


> leon13 said:
> 
> 
> > ha ha so cool my grand dad helped opening the first go-cart club in Berlin long long time ago they are so much fun to ride
> ...


luckily we have a few indoor tracks in our town to go crazy with it.

cheers


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

A little progress today.

The brake set up is done. added all new bearings on the live axle,.and I have the frame painted in primer.

Tomorrow...the engine comes back off, and then, time for paint.

My wife picked out the paint...and it will be Caterpillar Yellow. (CAT).

The motor is a new 7 HP Predator 212 C.C. Lots of power, especially with the geared down jack shaft ,Comet drive clutch, and Comet driven clutch.

.....more pics to come...


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome.

A fun project that results in loads more fun, you can't beat that!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

4/14/14

Paint day.

3 coats of CAT yellow.

Tomorrow, the engine will get mounted. and more........


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

4/15/14

More progress today.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A cool project, have much fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I actually have gone down this path and had a hell of a good time refreshing mine. In my case it was a kart vs cart and mine was track only due to your butt being about 3/4" off the track. I noticed that the east coast prefers the dirt version more than asphalt. Never the less I tip my hat at your spirit and hope the restore proves to be time well spent.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Greavous said:


> I actually have gone down this path and had a **** of a good time refreshing mine. In my case it was a kart vs cart and mine was track only due to your butt being about 3/4" off the track. I noticed that the east coast prefers the dirt version more than asphalt. Never the less I tip my hat at your spirit and hope the restore proves to be time well spent.


These type machines are built for off road endurance. Basically they are geared for torque and low end power.

Average speed is only about 25-30 mph. We basically run them in the fields and dirt roads.

For us, they are more versatile than a strictly asphalt racer, because we can do that too


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Okay..

Pretty much a finished project now.

We took her out for a spin today, and it was so much fun

My wife loves it.

The grand boys got their carts out...but they need a little work to run.

Here are a couple pics of my latest build.

The End


----------

